# CrystalDiskInfo Werte interpretieren



## Masterman80 (4. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Festplatte hat schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel und ich wüsste gerne wie lange sie es in etwa noch mit macht. Zu dem Zweck habe ich mir CrystalDiskInfo heruntergeladen. 
Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie die einzelnen Werte zu interpretieren sind und Google hilft auch kaum weiter, deshalb hoffe das ihr mir sagen könnt wie lange die Festplatte es wahrscheinlich in etwa noch mit macht.

Vielen Dank


----------



## NuVirus (4. November 2018)

Kann dir keiner vorhersagen, tritt etwas auf das evtl. auf einen baldigen defekt hinweist warnt crystaldiskinfo mit gelb z.B. aber auch da ist es manchmal schwer zu sagen wie schlimm das ist.

Wichtig ist generell egal wie alt immer Backup machen am besten auf ne Externe Platte die nicht am PC hängt


----------



## razzor1984 (4. November 2018)

Lade dir bitte GSmartControl :: Home & News runter. Das Liest einfach viel mehr aus.
Vielleicht sind im log noch information darüber abgelegt, wann die Sektoren ersetzt worden sind (Laufzeit) .
Was man auch noch machen kann, einen short/extended self test durchlaufen lassen.Schlimm sind wiederzugewiesene Sektoren nicht, problematisch wird es erst wenn man sehr viele Schwebendesektoren hat und die Zahl der wiederzugewiesene Sektoren zu steigen beginnt. Es gibt auch noch andere Parameter nur diese sind aus meiner Erfahrung die wichtigsten.


----------



## Abductee (4. November 2018)

Für mich wär die HDD fast neu.
Da ist kein einziger Wert irgendwie bedenklich.


----------



## D0pefish (6. November 2018)

Fehlt in dem Screenshot nicht das Wichtigste?  In Zukunft in CrystalDiskInfo bitte mit dem Schieberegler unten die Rohwerte sichtbar machen.
In den Optionen... Erweitert... Rohwert...  10 [DEC] - 2 byte... aktiviert man eine übersichtlichere Dezimalausgabe.


----------



## RealMadnex (16. November 2018)

D0pefish schrieb:


> In den Optionen... Erweitert... Rohwert...  10 [DEC] - 2 byte... aktiviert man eine übersichtlichere Dezimalausgabe.


Die aber nicht bei allen Festplattenmodellen sinnvoll und auch nicht immer übersichtlicher ist. Seagate, beispielsweise, speichert bei verschiedenen Smart-Attributen mehr als ein Wert im Rohwert, die sich nur in hexadezimaler Darstellung sinnvoll interpretieren lassen. Die dezimale Darstellung vermischt die einzelnen Werte und das Ergebnis ist nichtssagender Kauderwelsch bei dem jeweiligen Attribut. 

Bei WD ist das jetzt weniger der Fall und man kann die Darstellung des Rohwerts durchaus auf dezimal umstellen ohne den Sinn zu verlieren. Die Interpretation des hexadezimalen Wertes ist aber auch kein Problem (für das geübte Auge) und von daher sollte man am besten die Darstellung auf der Standardeinstellung von CDI belassen. Voraussetzung für all das ist natürlich, dass man die Rohwert-Spalte auf einem Screenshot überhaupt zu Gesicht bekommt.


----------



## D0pefish (17. November 2018)

Bei meinen Laufwerken von Samsung, Seagate, Crucial, WD, HGST und Toshiba zieht CrystalDiskMark mehrstellige Werte korrekt zusammen, wie es bei anderen Laufwerken und Programmversionen ist, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen. (:


----------



## RealMadnex (17. November 2018)

Was wird da bei dir korrekt zusammengezogen? Es geht doch gar nicht darum, dass ein x-beliebiger mehrstelliger hexadezimaler Rohwert von CDI korrekt in einen dezimalen Rohwert umgerechnet wird. Wenn in einem Rohwert von der Festplattenlogik mehrere Daten gespeichert werden (wie es bei Seagate bei einigen Attributen üblich ist), kann man den gesamten hexadezimalen Wert nicht einfach in einen dezimalen Wert umwandeln, ohne die Information zu verlieren.

Beispiel Lesefehlerrate bei Seagate Festplatten.

Der Rohwert ist ein 48 Bit Hexadezimal-Wert. Die ersten 16 Bit (4 Zeichen) sind die Anzahl der Lesefehler, die übrigen 32 Bit (8 Zeichen) sind die Lesevorgänge überhaupt.

Wenn bei dem Rohwert der Lesefehlerrate beispielsweise 00010058992F angezeigt wird, so bedeutet dies, dass 1 Lesefehler (0001) bei insgesamt 5.806.383 (0058992F) Lesevorgängen vorgefallen ist. Solange die ersten vier Stellen bei der hexadezimalen Anzeige alle 0 sind, ist also kein Fehler passiert. Das lässt sich in dieser Darstellung leicht ablesen. Stellt man auf dezimale Darstellung um, werden aus dem gesamten hexadezimalen Wert 00010058992F das dezimale Gegenstück 4.300.773.679 errechnet. Damit die eigentliche Information nicht verloren geht, müsste CDI den hexadezimalen Wert splitten und die ersten vier stellen und die letzten 8 jeweils einzeln umrechnen. Das macht das Programm aber nicht, wodurch die dezimale Darstellung informationslos wird.


----------

